# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Need help with attaching trusses.

## Phoynix

I have a 6*9m colourbond garage im putting up.. but the trusses have me stumped. 
One truss is part of the back wall, the other on the front is flat and sits on the wall beams without problem. 
Two internal trusses however are slanted so that they dont sit flat on the walls and the instructions claim you just use a little hexscrew(same used for the colourbond) to attach them.. the whole thing seems extremely unsafe and infact I managed to get one up with some screws in it but they were hardly in and started pulling out as I tried to get the purlins attached..didnt help that I had a 80kmh wind come up just as I got the screws in which had the whole structure swaying. 
Is this normal... more so I ask because they managed to "accidently" send me instructions for another shed entirely which I caught when going over the plans and rang them up over and they told me to throw those out...
It seems to me all the Trusses should be like the end truss and flat so its sits stable and flat on the walls.  
Here is doodle to show what I mean it doesnt sit flat. 
As we have high winds here including minitwisters one which was powerful enough to push all the the tiles up on one side of our house like a person had gone along and done it, I really am after the best most secure way to attach the roof, I have put in double the bolts into the slab so the walls wont be going anywhere but the roof is now the problem. 
I also have a second problem I think... how do I attach the colorbond sheeting to the roof, can you sit on the purlins/trusses or do I need scaffolding?

----------


## David.Elliott

But I can put the Ikea stuff together :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
As a punt, I would reckon they have sent you two trusses that match the wrong instructions...
I cannot see how what you have can be correct at all. But as my opening disclaimer says I've never done new shed
Somebody with more skills will be along shortly... 
David

----------


## METRIX

Have they sent you the correct instructions now ? 
The trusses may be correct, the internal ones can be higher to allow more headroom, where the end ones don't matter as they are probably integrated into the front and back walls.
They probably attach using some small brackets, and tek screws, Sheds are notouriously low tech, and don't have a lot of fixings holding thm together. 
Also with your tiles blowing off, consider nailing them to the battens with clouts, there is a small hole in the top of each tile. 
If yo get high winds I would look at bracing the roof better to accoodate fo rthis, and also pin the shed to the slab to stop it lifting off.

----------


## melton2

in term of fixing the internal ones with hex screws, i assume thats just to hold them in place before you secure them down with brackets on eac side of the truss (4 brackets all up per truss).. something like this: http://localism.com/image_store/uplo...9590919528.jpg 
even though they dont sit flush, dont despare, once you brace the roof and put brackets down, they arnt going anywhere. the whole shed would need to be blown away for the roof to come down. the hard part is to make sure that both sides of the trusses are equal and it sits directly in the middle, and not slipping to one side or else your whole roof will be out... 
in terms of how to put colorbond sheeting, you will need to run some batterns (70x35 pine) across the trusses and screw the colorbond onto those.. the batterns will also act as a bracing too... you can stand on the batterns providing the span is not too great (450mm-600mm between trusses), stand on the trusses, and stand on the wall frames..  
i assume you have help with lifting and holding the trusses as it really is a 2 man job...

----------

